
Ask HN: What Apps/Games Do You Use to Teach Your Kids Skills? - mrShiningWizard
I would love to hear from parents on how you use apps and games to teach skills like languages or coding, and what was your experience?
======
PaulHoule
I home schooled my son for two years and probably the best resource for me was
Kahn Academy.

My son couldn't follow the lectures himself, but when I would tutor him it was
a great set of graded problems that helped me get him more than a year past
his grade level when he went back into school.

(I have a PhD in theoretical physics so I guess I can teach elementary school
math.)

------
rogerian
CodeCombat. It got challenging quite quickly for my 9 yo, but the more he does
it, the more it is starting to come together for him.

